# upgraded kernel and xorg, lost wheel mouse

## bunder

my wheel mouse stopped working after i upgraded my kernel and xorg.

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>     Identifier     "Intellimouse"
> 
>     Driver         "mouse"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.0.0
> 
> (--) Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event6
> 
> (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
> ...

 

so it looks like it still loads the old config...  which is good.  but my intellimouse acts like it only has 3 buttons.  my "back" and "forward" buttons are l-click and r-click.

help!   :Laughing: 

----------

## slackline

I had a few problems after upgrading hal (keymap for keyboard went awry) and my /usr/src/linux didn't point to the right place (as emerging new sources I don't have the USE="symlink" set) and there was no Makefile in the location.  Sorting this out and re-emerging hal then resolved the problem (noticed this as it was a message from after having merged hal).

slack

----------

## whig

I don't have any InputDevice sections anymore, xorg/evdev takes care of all of it. 7 button mouse, multimedia keyboard. x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r2.

----------

## bunder

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> I had a few problems after upgrading hal (keymap for keyboard went awry) and my /usr/src/linux didn't point to the right place (as emerging new sources I don't have the USE="symlink" set) and there was no Makefile in the location.  Sorting this out and re-emerging hal then resolved the problem (noticed this as it was a message from after having merged hal).
> 
> slack

 

i don't use hal.   :Confused: 

----------

## bunder

so i tried commenting out all input-related items in xorg.conf, and it works...  but i lose the scroll on my synaptics trackpad...   :Confused: 

six in one hand, half a dozen in the other...   :Laughing: 

even "xinput list" thinks it's right...

 *Quote:*   

> "Touchpad"      id=2    [XKeyboard]
> 
>         Num_buttons is 12
> 
>         Num_axes is 2
> ...

 

not sure why it thinks they are keyboards, but how come my "15 buttons" act like 3 when i try with xev?   :Mad: 

----------

## VoidMage

Probably you do use hal, even if you think otherwise

and it's misconfigured.

----------

## bunder

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Probably you do use hal, even if you think otherwise
> 
> and it's misconfigured.

 

no?

 *Quote:*   

> *  sys-apps/hal :
> 
>         [   ] 0.5.9.1-r3 (0)
> 
>         [   ] 0.5.11-r1 (0)
> ...

 

----------

## bunder

so i've been playing with it, and i've got almost everything working except forward/back with the synaptics...  (man this thing gets weirder and weirder as i play with xorg.conf)

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Intellimouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "off"

    Option         "Buttons" "9"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 8 9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "synaptics"

    Identifier "Touchpad"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

    Option "Protocol" "auto"

    Option "LeftEdge" "120"

    Option "RightEdge" "830"

    Option "TopEdge" "120"

    Option "BottomEdge" "650"

    Option "FingerLow" "14"

    Option "FingerHigh" "15"

    Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

    Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

    Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

    Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

    Option "MinSpeed" "0.5"

    Option "MaxSpeed" "1.0"

    Option "AccelFactor" "0.1"

    Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "15"

    Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "15"

    Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

    Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

    Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

    Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

EndSection

```

```
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.0.0

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

(II) Touchpad: x-axis range 0 - 1023

(II) Touchpad: y-axis range 0 - 767

(II) Touchpad: pressure range 0 - 127

(II) Touchpad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) Touchpad: buttons: left right middle

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "120"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "830"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "120"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "650"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "14"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "15"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

(**) Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "15"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "15"

(**) Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

(**) Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

(**) Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Touchpad: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Intellimouse: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Intellimouse: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Intellimouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Option "Buttons" "9"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "off"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Intellimouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 8 9"

(**) Intellimouse: Buttons: 13

(**) Intellimouse: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Touchpad)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(II) evaluating device (Intellimouse)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Intellimouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

(II) Intellimouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

----------

## bunder

i found the problem with the synaptics but i'm not sure how to solve it...

forward/back on the mouse is buttons 8 / 9, whereas on the synaptics it's buttons 6 / 7...

 :Confused: 

----------

